# Whipped Mango Butter?



## Bret (Dec 28, 2007)

Can you whip mango butter like you do shea?


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 28, 2007)

Sure, you can whip any butter. You may have to add oil & play w/ the ratios to get it the texture you like. I whipped cocoa butter once & it was hard as a rock once it set up, but since cocoa butter is hard as a rock that would have made sense had I been thinking ahead!


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 28, 2007)

Look at the cute froggy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Yep, my whipped body butter is a combination of mango butter and unrefined shea butter.

Mango butter has so many skin benefits and it's often over looked and i think fairly unknown or more people would be using it.


But I also add a little more of the average of 'other' oils because I like my body butter to be a little more creamy in texture than hard.


----------



## Bret (Dec 28, 2007)

I've never made any body butters, but have mango and cocoa at home. I don't want to use the cocoa for that. I have other plans for the cocoa. 

Do I just follow the directions for whipped shea? (ice bath, etc) Does it get grainy? I've seen recipes for 25-40% oils. I have SAO, jojoba and emu oils at home.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 28, 2007)

Is Mango butter hard as well?


----------



## Bret (Dec 28, 2007)

Mine's a bit softer than the cocoa butter.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh Bret- your peppermint cream soap is beautiful! I added you to my favorites or better known as my must try list!


----------



## Bret (Dec 28, 2007)

Aw, thanks!!


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh ok- I'm not that familiar with it but I thought it was a "harder" butter. That cocoa butter is so hard you can put someones eye out with it- 
Glad to hear mango is softer. May have to try it in a lip balm- hmmm?
Thanks!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, you would make it the same. with the ice bath,etc. I use 25% oil in my shea, if your mango is firmer than shea I would suggest upping your oils a bit.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome thanks Tab!


----------



## Bret (Dec 28, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Yes, you would make it the same. with the ice bath,etc. I use 25% oil in my shea, if your mango is firmer than shea I would suggest upping your oils a bit.



Ok, I'm trying this tonight


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 28, 2007)

I make my whipped butters with a little Mango.  It is harder than Shea and Kpangnan, bus as everyone says MUCH softer than Coco butter.  It is a great butter to use in your whipped butters! 8) 

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## Bret (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, update! 

I did 3 oz mango butter to 1.5 oz oils. It mixed to a beautiful heavy frosting consistancy, but then hardened fairly quickly. It will take some tweaking before I can sell it, but I'm loving it just for me. It melts almost immediately on skin contact. I scented it with KY's Lemon Pound Cake and it's just a wonderful combo!


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 31, 2007)

Interesting. So even 50% oil is not enough. How much oil would you need to make cocoa butter body butter without poking someone's eye out?


----------



## Bret (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't know if the oils themselves make a difference, but I used sweet almond and jojoba oil, roughly half/half.


----------

